

The $8 billion iPod - kingkawn
http://www.ted.com/talks/rob_reid_the_8_billion_ipod.html?awesm=on.ted.com_Reid&utm_campaign&utm_medium=on.ted.com-static&utm_source=m.facebook.com&utm_content=awesm-publisher

======
barrynolan
No copyright was hurt in the making this five minutes of perfection.

